# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Dhimbje të forta dhe gjak gjatë urinimit

## Zemrushja

Kam nje shoqe ketu ne usa.. Por ajo nuk ka dokumenta te rregullta.. dhe nuk mundet dot te beje nje vizite tek mjeku.. U perpoqa ti jepja insurencen time sa per te bere nje vizite.. dhe nuk e lejuan ( e kapen mat kur po perpiqej te bente sikur isha une  :i ngrysur:  ) 

Ajo ka gati dy jave qe ka dhimbje poshte ( se sia them dot emrin - fshikeza e urines besoj ) Nuk eshte se ka infeksion apo ndonje gje te tille..vetem dhimbje ndien sa here shkon ne banje ..  Por ka filluar tashme te kete edhe disa sekrecione te vogla gjaku sa here qe ajo urinon.. Madje e ka shume te veshtire ndonjehere te rrije edhe ne kembe.. ( me falni per kete menyre te shprehuri po skam si ta them ndryshe) 

Nuk e di cfare mund te kete.. Nese mund ta ndimoni disi.. Do ju isha shume mirenjohese..

----------


## PINK

Nje vizite te mjeku sa kushton ? Ja le te themi $ 300.00 (me siguri eshte me pak, por e mora me hamendje) .. le te shkoje atje te vizitohet se qenka dhe femer. 

Me hamendje ketu nuk do zgjidhesh gje.

----------


## ChuChu

Goce, ketu s'eshte nevoja te kesh dokumenta te shkosh te mjeku, rendesi ka qe te kesh leke. Keshtu qe dhe pa insurance mund te shkoje e do paguaje full price. Ja do paguaje 100 ja do paguaje 200 dollare, who cares. Nuk vihen leket para kokes e shendetit. In the meantime le te flase me ndonje farmacist per keshilla.

----------


## Zemrushja

Nuk e di.. S'ka bere ndonjehere vizite tek mjeket.. dhe sapo ka ardhur.. ka frike mos e kapin.. Por meqe qenka keshtu puna.. po i them se edhe une s'kam pas eksperience ndonjehere per pune dokumentash lol dhe sdi ca ti them ..

thx te dyja  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Zemrushja

Ok.. Nga ju e mora vesh.. Dhe sapo ia thashe ne telefon lol

Por me mire leni mjeket te flasin

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

te thuash shoqes te vej sa me shpejt tek doktori, kush  e di ca probleme mund te gjej mund te ket cervical cancer (ptu ptu lart qoft ishalla se ka) por gjaku, dhimbjet, dhe secretions nuk eshte normal (dhe keto simptoma mund te tregohen kur ke cervical cancer) so, duhet te iki tek doktori sa me shpejt, ose mund te ket  vaginal infections, so ka nevoj te bej pep-smear kur te shkoj tek doktori

mos mendo per parat  apo dokumentat ne fillim por per shendetin...

----------


## dp17ego

> Kam nje shoqe ketu ne usa.. Por ajo nuk ka dokumenta te rregullta.. dhe nuk mundet dot te beje nje vizite tek mjeku.. U perpoqa ti jepja insurencen time sa per te bere nje vizite.. dhe nuk e lejuan ( e kapen mat kur po perpiqej te bente sikur isha une  ) 
> 
> Ajo ka gati dy jave qe ka dhimbje poshte ( se sia them dot emrin - fshikeza e urines besoj ) Nuk eshte se ka infeksion apo ndonje gje te tille..vetem dhimbje ndien sa here shkon ne banje ..  Por ka filluar tashme te kete edhe disa sekrecione te vogla gjaku sa here qe ajo urinon.. Madje e ka shume te veshtire ndonjehere te rrije edhe ne kembe.. ( me falni per kete menyre te shprehuri po skam si ta them ndryshe) 
> 
> Nuk e di cfare mund te kete.. Nese mund ta ndimoni disi.. Do ju isha shume mirenjohese..


Kjo duket te jete mjaft serioze, ne sensin e paraqitjes se semundjes si forme akute. Duhet mjekim sa me i mire dhe sa me i shpejte, aq me teper qe eshte femer. Me keto raste nuk behet shaka...*sa me pare tek mjeku do te ishte keshilla ime dashamirese*

----------


## shkodrane82

Zemrushja me shume se urinary tract infection nuk eshte e dashur. Ose shoqja
mund te kete ca kristale te pazbuluara akoma ne veshke te cilat kur lozin
e gerryejne veshken dhe ajo krijon daljen e gjakut ne urine.
Plus gjakut vjen dhe dhimbja, djegesimi dhe e ndien sikur do shkosh ne banjo
kry 5 minutash po ne fakt nuk te del gje. Nqs shoqja ne nje menyre apo nje
tjeter e ka problem viziten tek mjeku te provoje nje here AZO i gjen ne cdo
CVS,WALLGREENS, etc etc dhe kushtojne vetem 5-10$ dhe i gjen over the
counter, s'ke nevoje per recete. Nqs as keto si bejne derman le te shkoje
tek doktori dhe ti beje hallall ato leke. Por ama te doktori nuk kryn pune me
nje vizite..pasi fillojne testet, jo ilacet me recete qe kushtojne sa i biri temen.
Po thuaj ishallah eshte gja pa rrezik se perpara shendetit nuk vehet asgje.

P.S: nuk e di ne cfare shteti jeni, po nqs si ka te ardhurat e mira mundet te
aplikojne per Medicaid ose Charity Care ne ndonje spital dhe i ka gjitha free.
Te kaluara.

----------


## Leila

E te njejtit mendim me Shkodranen jam. Kush tha se nuk eshte infeksion? Eshte 95% e sigurte infeksion dhe ka per te te ikur pas 1-2 javesh vete dhe do rikthehet pas disa muajsh serish (ajo rikthehet po nuk pati antibiotik). Ilaci i momentit eshte te pish cranberry juice ose te marresh ca pilula me cranberries (AZO qe tha Shkodranja me larte), qe jane pikerisht per infeksionin. Do i iki dhimbja qe oret e para. Njerezit qe pijne shume uje, ne pergjithesi nuk vuajne nga kjo se u pastrohet vazhdimisht fishkeza. Me ben pershtypje qe paska gjak, pasi me sa di une edhe kur nuk ka gjak, dhimbja eshte e tmerrshme dhe e padurueshme.

Nuk e di pse keni kaq tmerr ta quani infeksion (mendje Shqiptari). S'do te thote qe eshte njeri i piset. Infeksioni urinar (UTI) te zhvillohet nga shume arsye, psh nga shtatzania, lloji i prezervativit, diabeti dhe nga stresi. Ajo, me qe sapo ka ardhur ketu, medeomos ka shume strese, si psh ajo e dokumentave. Per disa persona (te pafat, do shtoja... lol), u behet kur kryejne marredhenie seksuale. Grate jane viktimat me te shumta te UTI, sidomos te moshuarat. Por nqs nje mashkull vuan nga UTI, eshte akoma me serioze dhe me e veshtire per tu kuruar. Meshkujt duan me shume ilace per nje sasi kohore me te gjate, dhe nuk lejohen te marrin antibiotiket e femrave apo femrat te marrin te meshkujve.

Nje gje qe kam vene re me farmacistet e ketushem (te pakten ata qe kam konsulltuar une, anyway); s'te thone gjysem llafi po nuk u tregove diagnozen e doktorrit. S'duan asoj lloj pergjegjesie mbi koke. Ne Shqiperi s'e vret njeri mendjen kaq shume.

Per ta evituar ne te ardhmen:
- pi uje, mbi 6-8 gota ne dite
- pi cranberry juice (nje gjysem gote ne dite besoj e ben efektin, me hamendje) sepse ky leng nuk lejon mikrobet te ngjisin ne muret e fishkezes
- shko ne banjo kur te duhet te vesh se gjate asaj periudhe kohe qe nuk vete ne banjo kur e ndjen nevojen per te vajtur, atehere zhvillohen bakteriat
- beje rregull te urinosh gjithnje pas seksit
- mos perdor prezervativ me spermicide apo te palubrifikuar sepse irritimi u hap rruge infeksioneve
- mos ju ndaj breckave pambuku  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## AMERIKANJA06

> Kam nje shoqe ketu ne usa.. Por ajo nuk ka dokumenta te rregullta.. dhe nuk mundet dot te beje nje vizite tek mjeku.. U perpoqa ti jepja insurencen time sa per te bere nje vizite.. dhe nuk e lejuan ( e kapen mat kur po perpiqej te bente sikur isha une  ) 
> 
> Ajo ka gati dy jave qe ka dhimbje poshte ( se sia them dot emrin - fshikeza e urines besoj ) Nuk eshte se ka infeksion apo ndonje gje te tille..vetem dhimbje ndien sa here shkon ne banje ..  Por ka filluar tashme te kete edhe disa sekrecione te vogla gjaku sa here qe ajo urinon.. Madje e ka shume te veshtire ndonjehere te rrije edhe ne kembe.. ( me falni per kete menyre te shprehuri po skam si ta them ndryshe) 
> 
> Nuk e di cfare mund te kete.. Nese mund ta ndimoni disi.. Do ju isha shume mirenjohese..


Me vjen pak rende ta them,por shoqja juaj sapo paska humbur Virgjerine.
Te tilla shenja kane femrat pasi bejne dashuri per here te pare.

----------


## loneeagle

ajo me siguri ka UTI te pije cranberry juice edhe te marri azo per tre dite nese nuk ndien permisim ateher ka probleme me veshkat. amerikanja06 nuk ka te thoje me virgjerin nje gje e tille, ajo ka infection ne fshikzen e urines qe i themi ne shqip.

----------


## loneeagle

me fal shkodrane82 se nuk e kisha pare postimin tend

----------


## ChuChu

Amerikane, ti po qe e ndrite.  :ngerdheshje:  Je dhe AmerikOne, mos fol si shqiptaret qe s'kane haber.  :ngerdheshje:  (mbaj mend kur isha 14 vjec shoqja ime filloi te qante se kujtoi qe kishte humbur virgjerine nga bicikleta - por ne te vertete i erdhen 'ato' per here te pare)

O L&L (Lona e Leila dmth), pse mi dy jave zgjat nje UTI?

----------


## AMERIKANJA06

> Amerikane, ti po qe e ndrite. Je dhe AmerikOne, mos fol si shqiptaret qe s'kane haber. (mbaj mend kur isha 14 vjec shoqja ime filloi te qante se kujtoi qe kishte humbur virgjerine nga bicikleta - por ne te vertete i erdhen 'ato' per here te pare)
> 
> O L&L (Lona e Leila dmth), pse mi dy jave zgjat nje UTI?


Po mire,varet ca moshe ka vajza.Mbase ngaqe mu kujtua Virgjeria Ime :Lulja3:  ,
(origjinal pershkrimi i Zemerushes, -e kam me te vertete.)
Mund te jete dhe infeksion,-por me cudit pse Zemrushja ishte aq e bindur qe shoqja e saj
nuk kishte infeksion(sipas pershkrimit te saj).Deri me sot s`kam pasur probleme te tilla.*I uroj sherim te shpejte Vajzes ne fjale.*

ps;-Kuqalashe, une i besoj akoma virgjerise se femrave,LoL :Lulja3:

----------


## Leila

> Amerikane, ti po qe e ndrite.  Je dhe AmerikOne, mos fol si shqiptaret qe s'kane haber.  (mbaj mend kur isha 14 vjec shoqja ime filloi te qante se kujtoi qe kishte humbur virgjerine nga bicikleta - por ne te vertete i erdhen 'ato' per here te pare)
> 
> O L&L (Lona e Leila dmth), pse mi dy jave zgjat nje UTI?


Eh, shoqja... lol. T'ia fillojme me keto ne s'ka fund tema.
Dy jave zgjat rasti ekstrem; ne pergjithesi eshte 1 jave, 1 jave e gjysem... por sipas deshmive u ndjeka si 1 shekull  :uahaha:  (S'paskam mjaft dhembshuri sa te mos qesh.) Dhe vertete duhet te ndihet e tille sepse ato vejne ne banjo me shpesh, zere se vajten sa per 1 shekull. Me ilace te iken brenda disa oreve. U dukerkam qe e kam mjekesine ne gjak lol.

----------


## ChuChu

> ps;-Kuqalashe, une i besoj akoma virgjerise se femrave,LoL


edhe une e dashur.....virgjerise se meshkujve.  :buzeqeshje: 

Leila, eh mi goce sa halle ka femra. Po lexoja nje dite nje artikull nga nje gjinekologe e thoshte qe ne u dashkemi te bejme 100 teste kur shkojme for the annual check-up, pap smear vetem s'eshte i mjaftueshem.  :sarkastik:  
Ah sikur te isha djale.....Lol.

----------


## loneeagle

> Amerikane, ti po qe e ndrite.  Je dhe AmerikOne, mos fol si shqiptaret qe s'kane haber.  (mbaj mend kur isha 14 vjec shoqja ime filloi te qante se kujtoi qe kishte humbur virgjerine nga bicikleta - por ne te vertete i erdhen 'ato' per here te pare)
> 
> O L&L (Lona e Leila dmth), pse mi dy jave zgjat nje UTI?



nese nuk kurohet zgjat edhe me shume edhe arrin deri ne probleme serioze. nese perseritet me shume se 3 here brenda 6 muaj shtrohesh ne spital.

----------


## diikush

hej, juve L&L doktoreshave te forumit qe diagnostikoni falas  :buzeqeshje:  with all due the respect, ai *dp* me sa e di une eshte mjek dhe nuk i dha ndonje diagnoze asaj kshu, se helbete eshte veshtire te diagnostikosh tjetrin ne forum  :shkelje syri: 

e kuptoj deshiren e mire gjithsesi lol


goces thuaji te shkoje tek doktori me vrap! se nuk sqarohen ketu keto pune

 dhe po mos kete siguracion ska problem, se ja paguan fondacioni i kuqes






> edhe une e dashur.....virgjerise se meshkujve...


shpresoj qe kjo mos te jete e vetmja arsye (ose arsyeja kryesore) qe ti me pelqen mua kuqe ... I really hope so 

P.S. Did u have to tell everyone on the forum?

----------


## MI CORAZON

> ajo me siguri ka UTI te pije cranberry juice edhe te marri azo per tre dite nese nuk ndien permisim ateher ka probleme me veshkat.


As cranberry juice nuk duhet te pije pa rekomandimin e mjekut. Nga studimet ka dale se lengu ne fjale krijon gure ne veshka. 
Pra , e vetmja zgjidhje eshte te shkoje per nje vizite mjekesore edhe sikur gjendja te jete duke u permiresuar. 
You never know...

----------


## Leila

> hej, juve L&L doktoreshave te forumit qe diagnostikoni falas  with all due the respect, ai *dp* me sa e di une eshte mjek dhe nuk i dha ndonje diagnoze asaj kshu, se helbete eshte veshtire te diagnostikosh tjetrin ne forum 
> 
> e kuptoj deshiren e mire gjithsesi lol


Ajo po te donte mjek, gjente mjeke Shqiptare (qe ketu, fatkeqesisht, bejne pune te rendomta), por vajti te populli dhe populli i dha mend. Te thuash "95% e sigurte" nuk eshte diagnoze, dhe mua me ra goja duke i sqaruar keta qe postojne te mjekesia qe te shohin doktorr, por perderisa s'po e bejne, kjo eshte pergjegjesia e tyre... ku ta di une si e kane hallin? Dhe per me teper, une s'po u genjej per specializimet e mia, po edhe te isha doktorreshe, nuk ka doktorr ne bote qe te bej diagnoza virtualisht (jo dp, po askushi). Eshte ide absurde dhe akoma me absurde nqs tjetri (i semuri, pacienti me kete rast) ta pranoje kete diagnoze nga interneti. Njerezia vejne ne 4-5 doktorre (jo-virtuale) vetem qe te pranojne nje diagnoze.

M'u kujtua nje serial CSI ku po denonin nje grua qe u thoshte ketyre qe vuanin nga semundje te ndryshme dhe qe hynin ne internet per support group qe te vrisnin veten perderisa situata e tyre s'kishte permiresim. Dhe njerezit e benin. Ti me duket se ke tendenca te tilla perderisa more hov nga nje diagnoze te supozuar.

----------

